# Fiber links



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The Cyber Fiber Mall -- http://www.cyberfibermall.com/ 

This is "literally" a mall with about 25 different fiber-related stores. Just click on the door of the store you wish to visit 

If you would like your raw fleece, washed, carded and Roved for you, so you can get to spinning faster.... These people do a wonderful job, and their prices are very fair. 
http://www.stonehedgefibermill.com/ 

Here is the link for Woodland Wool Works. My personal favorite place to shop. They sell everything. And best of all they have a layaway plan you can do for larger purcheses. They also take trade-ins and sell used equipment. They are nice and very reputable to deal with. 
http://www.woodlandwoolworks.com/ 

Here is the link for The Woolery. I am not too familiar with them but I do know a lot of people who rely on them for many things. 
http://www.woolery.com/ 

Here are some dying web sites: 
Natural dyes 

http://www.itdg.org/html/technical_enquiries/docs/dyeing_textiles.pdf 

http://nmaa-ryder.si.edu/webzine/dyestart.htm 

http://members.tripod.com/A_Nuclear_Winter/naturalcolor.html 

Wool Prep for dying: 

http://www.scalpaylinen.com/dyeing.htm 

Here is a link from my favorites. It has some good instructions on drop spindling and plying. Fibers, etc. 
http://www.graftonfibers.com/ 


Interweave Press. Great source for fiber books 
http://www.interweave.com/ 

Spinner's and Weaver's house cleaning pages: http://homepages.together.net/~kbruce/kbbspin.html 
If you are looking to buy anything fiber related this should be your first stop for good used equipment 



This is a wonderful site fo any fibering needs. Needle felting, free patterns, fibers, forms, spinning supplies, knitting, weaving, etc... 
http://www.mielkesfarm.com/index.html 


Another personal favorite is Rovings. I know the owner personally, she was at out retreat this fall. The fibers are to die for, so buttery soft. I don't see it listed but they do have a fiber that is Mystery roving that is made by Francines DH. He basically sweeps the floor in the carding spinning rooms, tak all left overs and puts it all together. I have seem some of their mystery rovings and they can be really nice. 
http://www.rovings.com/ 

LOOK WHAT I JUST FOUND!! 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FiberBuyandTrade/messages/?viscount=100 

Here is a web-site that Carol posted on FAC ages ago, that lists all different breeds of sheep. It's a neat reference. It also has pictures of most breeds. 

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/sheep/sheep.htm#S 

Just found this link and though I would pass it on. Looks interesting! 
http://www.watersheds.org/history/sheep.html


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Some basic dyeing info:

http://refashionista.wordpress.com/2007/06/17/handpainting-yarn-with-easter-egg-dyes/
http://gfwsheep.com/rov.inst/rov.inst.html
http://knitting-and.com/spinning/cold-pad-dye.html

I'll add more as I pick them up!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

http://fiberfinds.com/index.cgi?action=category Many sources of fibers and yarn


----------

